# Feeding my betta fry rotifer



## henshooter (Feb 10, 2011)

As many of you know due to stupidity (not on my behalf) i have an unexpected brood of a hundred or so fry with no access to any form of culture to feed them and although ive tried to find some they are almost non existant here in australia
i rang my LPS and explained my predicament to him and he said and i quote "Rotifers are fine to feed betta fry and are infact a great first feed for them" now i know infusoria are microscopic creatures but rotifers ?????
any help would be greatly appreciated 
cheers Henshooter


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think I'd get some baby brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Rotifers are similar to infusoria only slightly bigger. If you get natural water (pond, lake etc) you should get a mixture of both. I'm not sure how to separate them though ..... I mean how to make one rotifer culture and one infusoria.

I double MrV in getting BBS eggs. They hatch pretty quickly and is a sure thing. Micro organisms can't be seen so you can't really tell if you have enough.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I know rotifers are a very good first food for clownfish fry, which hatch smaller than betta fry. Rotifers are smaller than newly hatched brine shrimp. Although I have never used rotifers for betta fry, they should be great food for betta fry until you are able to purchase some brine shrimp eggs to hatch. It is unusal to find a rotifer culture at a LPS. Most of the time you have to special order them. If they have rotifer cultures, get them to feed your betta fry for now and order some brine shrimp eggs.


----------

